# Apex-i SAFC -vs- JWT Ecu ?



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

I am in the process of making my 200sx se-r a turbo . I am deciding on the Apexi safc , but i would like to know some feedback about people that took diffrent routs . 
So far I have 
1.Q45 370cc injectors
2.custom manifold for a T3 or T4
3.hotshot intercooler
4.Apexi turbo timer
5.K&N filter
6.garrett T3 a/r .42 .63
7.competition clutch "ironman" series 
8.fidanza flywheel

if you want to let me know anything else i should put on my list feel free to do so.
thanks
Rod


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

To be honest, as expensive as JWT is to begin with, it's still the better option. It's specifically tuned for your application. 

With the SAFC, you need to dyno tune basically each time you change boost settings, and of course, you're paying dyno time on top of the cost of the unit. With the JWT, no need to retune for boost increases, etc.

If I had the JWT option when my car was turbo, I would have dumped the SAFC in a heartbeat!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I agree 100%


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Rodrigo said:


> I am in the process of making my 200sx se-r a turbo . I am deciding on the Apexi safc , but i would like to know some feedback about people that took diffrent routs .
> So far I have
> 1.Q45 370cc injectors
> 2.custom manifold for a T3 or T4
> ...


There is another thread a few lines down on why the SAFC doesnt work as well.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

And aren't the 370cc injectors from the q45 different then the 370cc injectors from SR20DET's? I mean the q45 injectors won't drop into the SR20 fuel rail right?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

James said:


> And aren't the 370cc injectors from the q45 different then the 370cc injectors from SR20DET's? I mean the q45 injectors won't drop into the SR20 fuel rail right?


I would get the JWT ecu but the down time is too long and its a little more $$$$. I have looked for stock ecu for a 200sx se-r but I have had none avaliable.
as for the Q45 injectors they do drop in i have friend that has the same set up and it works just fine. Its installing them thats a pain in the ass because you have to remove the top half of the intake manifold.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh, hmm, I remember there are two different kinds of the 370cc's though, maybe it wasn't the q45 I was thinking about...


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

Myoung, 
what do you think is the highest and lowest levels of boost that one can run safely on with stock internals and not go BOOM! using a JWT ecu?
I plan on keeping my stock MAFS and upgrading my fuel pump to a walboro.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> And aren't the 370cc injectors from the q45 different then the 370cc injectors from SR20DET's? I mean the q45 injectors won't drop into the SR20 fuel rail right?


No I have them in my car.

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Rodrigo said:


> I would get the JWT ecu but the down time is too long and its a little more $$$$. I have looked for stock ecu for a 200sx se-r but I have had none avaliable.
> as for the Q45 injectors they do drop in i have friend that has the same set up and it works just fine. Its installing them thats a pain in the ass because you have to remove the top half of the intake manifold.



dude, like I said, you've got to keep in mind you have to pay for dyno tuning for the SAFC, which generally runs 100-125/hr with wideband.............and if you don't pay to tune it and do it right, you're cutting corners and being foolish.


be patient, and GO JWT!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Rodrigo said:


> I would get the JWT ecu but the down time is too long and its a little more $$$$. I have looked for stock ecu for a 200sx se-r but I have had none avaliable.
> as for the Q45 injectors they do drop in i have friend that has the same set up and it works just fine. Its installing them thats a pain in the ass because you have to remove the top half of the intake manifold.


read the drawbacks of the afc in the thread below, they are signifcant and risky when doing more than minor tuning.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i guarantee you can find a JWT ECU for sale on sr20deforum.com


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i guarantee you can find a JWT ECU for sale on sr20deforum.com


I'm killin this thread. No need for it to continue.


----------

